# Bianchi Peregrine



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

I recently aquired this bike, simply cus it was so cheap, $50.. runs well, came with an extra set of wheels which is nice. Deore DX components, looks like Araya RM 17 rims b/c its the same shape as my Araya RM 17 except its silver instead of black.








I can't find any info on this bike, and all the pictures online are ones that are teal green.
Anyone have any more info?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nabbed that one off of Craigslist eh?


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Nabbed that one off of Craigslist eh?


yeah, were you one of the people inquiring about it too? Seller was cool, and he said he got 8 emails the night he posted it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Good looking bike and a good price too. I like the color combination. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

'90 or '91? I remember selling them the last year I worked at a Bianchi dealer. I don't remember if they came with Rapid Fire or Tumb shifters but we did a lot of swapping of controls for customers... for the right price. The bars are stock if I remeber correctly. 

My brother had a Super Grizzly, I rode it a few times and was impressed. Lugged steel rocks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

taikuodo said:


> yeah, were you one of the people inquiring about it too? Seller was cool, and he said he got 8 emails the night he posted it.


I was mildly considering sending an email, but it was further away that I was willing to travel.

I wouldn't know what to do with it after I got it.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

Heh, I took it on some boring trail today for about an hour, handles pretty good.. stem is mega long though, I plan on riding it for commute and then selling it in the summer when prices are high..

how do I find out the model year? The stock tires i bought it with were some Bianchi Grizzlys 2.1, but i like black sidewalls better.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

taikuodo said:


> Heh, I took it on some boring trail today for about an hour, handles pretty good.. stem is mega long though, I plan on riding it for commute and then selling it in the summer when prices are high..
> 
> how do I find out the model year? The stock tires i bought it with were some Bianchi Grizzlys 2.1, but i like black sidewalls better.


 Why not sell it now while everyone is gearing up for spring?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Wow,that stem looks longer than a 150mm for the size frame you have. It's still a beauty though.


----------



## Rixtir (May 7, 2006)

Sorry if this is a little old, but that Peregrine is a '92. Nice find!


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

sold it to a young girl.. I didn't feel like working on it. It was fun having it though, I only took it on the trail once.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Just picked this up today, and thought I would throw it in this thread for the sake of organization. I think it's a 1991 Peregrine, full DX, thumbies, Scott brake pads, & 737 pedals. I'm super stoked- celeste green is classic, and I've always wanted an original Manitou. It was the first suspension fork I ever rode. I left the bike dirty, just wanted to share photos. Check out the huge Avocet! And are those Control Stix?

































And here's the best part- it came with the original Ritchey fork. The bike is a little bigger than I like, a 20.5" ctc, but I still can't wait to get it out on the trail. With the rigid fork, of course. The Manitou is shot.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Having that fork come with it is a huge, huge bonus!

Looks pretty much all original with maybe a couple period correct upgrades.

Nice pick up! That should make for a fantastic rider.


----------

